# Help me track down a gun.



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I need the model for the following shotgun.

It was a Khan side by side, 20 gauge with fixed chokes IC/M. It had a nice walnut stock with a splinter forearm. It was blued with 26-28 inch barrels. And had a single front bead. I loked on Khans website and all they list is over unders and SxS coach guns.

If anyone can post the model numbers on this gun I would greatly appreciate it.


----------

